# What's Your DS Game Library?



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 28, 2006)

Post all of your DS Games.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 28, 2006)

Super Mario 64 DS
Kirby Canvas Curse
Mario Kart DS
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time
Metrid Prime: Hunters


----------



## Justin (Feb 28, 2006)

SM64DS 
ACWW
MKDS
N Dogs
Zoo Tycoon DS
Rayman DS
AR DS

Might had missed one or 2...


----------



## SL92 (Mar 2, 2006)

Current Games:
Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt
Super Mario 64 DS
Nintendogs
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time

Future Games:
New Super Mario Bros.
Zelda DS?
Mario Kart DS

Oh, and TwilightKing, you left out Kirby Canvas Curse


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 2, 2006)

Mp:h demo
SM64DS
Nintendogs
Lost in Blue
Kirby Canvas Curse
Wario ware touched
MarioKart DS
M&L PIT
AC:WW
AR DS

future games:
New Super Mario Bros.
Zelda DS?
MP:H


----------



## Micah (Mar 2, 2006)

MP:H First Hunt
Lab and friends
MKDS
SM64DS
AC:WW
Madden 05
Chihuahua and friends
MLiT
Brain Age
Narnia


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2006)

Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt
Super Mario 64 DS
WarioWare: Touched!
Yoshi: Touch and Go
Pac-Pix
Lost in Blue
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Nintendogs: Labrador and Friends (got this from the Kennel Club for free. ^^)
Kirby Canvas Curse
Mario Kart DS (2 copies)
Animal Crossing: Wild World (2 copies)
Electroplankton
Action Replay MAX Duo, if that counts.

Might be more I forgot.

Future games - 

Metroid Prime Hunters
The NEW Super Mario Bros.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Same as bro:
SM64DS
MPH:FH Demo
M&LIT
K:CC
AC:WW
MKDS


----------



## Copper (Mar 5, 2006)

My DS Collection:

Animal Crossing: Wild World
Warioware Touched!
Mario Kart DS
Nintendogs: Dauchshund and Friends
Mario and Luigi: Partners In Time
Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt DEMO


----------



## Triforce3force (Mar 5, 2006)

MP:H Demo
SM64 DS
Nintendogs: Dashund
Nintendogs: Labrador
Mario and Luigi: PiT
MKDS
Animal Crossing: WW
Advance Wars Dual Strike


----------



## Linkerator (Mar 5, 2006)

Yay for scanners!      

Do not buy Marvel Nemesis... I can't wait to trade it in for MP:H >_>

-Edited for large-ness.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 5, 2006)

Cool stickers on your DS!


----------



## Kyle (Mar 5, 2006)

Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time
Mario Kart DS
Animal Crossing Wild World
Super Mario 64 DS



...I have the smallest collection of games out of all of you.  h43r:


----------



## Tyler (Mar 6, 2006)

Yea cool stickers.

Wario Ware Touched
Animal Crossing DS
Yoshi Touch and Go
Mario and Luigi Partners in Time
Super Mario 64 DS
Kirby Kanvas Curse
Pac Pix
Pac'n'Roll
Metriod Prime First Hunt

Mine is big!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 6, 2006)

I got
ACWW
MKDS
DBZ supersonic warriors2
Nintendogs chihuha
Burnout legends

  
B)			 stickers


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> I got
> ACWW
> MKDS
> DBZ supersonic warriors2
> ...


 Is Supersonic Warriors any good?


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 6, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Story mode good.Mutiplayer good.Charecter PWNS.Ya.You're going to get it?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 6, 2006)

[quote="] Yay for scanners!      

Do not buy Marvel Nemesis... I can't wait to trade it in for MP:H >_>

-Edited for large-ness. [/quote]
 Nice stickers


----------



## animalcrosser256 (Mar 19, 2006)

Metroid Prime Hunters:First Hunt Demo
Super Mario 64 DS
Feel The Magic 
Warioware Touched
Nintendogs dascund
Mario Kart DS
Animal Crossing: Wild World

Soon to Own:
Resident Evil: Deadly Silence
The Rub Rabbits
Metroid Prime Hunters
Tetris DS
New Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 19, 2006)

animalcrosser256 said:
			
		

> Metroid Prime Hunters:First Hunt Demo
> Super Mario 64 DS
> Feel The Magic
> Warioware Touched
> ...


 You know more about VGs then i thought you did.... >_<


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 19, 2006)

AR MAX DUO
AC:WW
MKS
THAS
Nintendogs: Daschund
Trauma Center: Under the Knife
Trace Memory
YT&G
Meteos
Metroid Prime: Hunters Demo
Metroid Prime: Hunters (I preorded it.. Should come tommorow..)
Super Mario 64 DS
Sims: Urbz
Spider Man 2
Zoo Tycoon DS
Wario Ware: Touched!
Ping Pals
Advanced Wars Dual Strike
Kirby Canvas Curse


----------



## Liquefy (May 16, 2006)

Animal Crossing: Wild World
Mario Kart DS
New Super Mario Bros.


----------



## ƒish (May 16, 2006)

*in order of appearance*

Super Mario 64 DS
Yoshi Touch & Go
Mario Kart DS
Animal Crossing: Wild World


yay me! YAY ME!


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 17, 2006)

I have beaten you all!!!

*lifts giant pile of games over to computer* Phew...

Okay here we go;
MP:H
Real Time Conflict: Shogun Empires
Mario Kart DS
Nintendogs Lab edition
Animal Crossing Wild World
Sonic Rush
Tony Hawks American Sk8land
Trauma Center:Under the Knife
Wario Ware Touched
Polarium
Mario and Luigi Partners in Time
The Urbz: Sims in the city
Viewtiful Joe: Double Trouble
Super Mario 64: DS
Spiderman 2
Rayman DS
Yoshi Touch and Go
Kirby: Canvas Curse

<big><big><big>THATS RIGHT! 18! WOO!</big>


----------



## 8card356 (May 23, 2006)

i have 
advance wars dual strike
animal crossing wild world
bust-a-move ds
mario kart ds
metroid prime hunters
greg hastings tournament paintball max'd( :no: do not get it sucks though good pratice for MP:H   
^_^			 )


----------



## Bulerias (May 23, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> I have beaten you all!!!
> 
> *lifts giant pile of games over to computer* Phew...
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 Bolded games are meh.    			</big>


----------



## PrinceBoo (May 24, 2006)

Current Games: (in order of purchase)

Super Mario 64 DS
Nintendogs: Labrador and Friends (never again!!!)
Mario Kart DS
Animal Crossing: Wild World
NEW Super Mario Brothers

Future Games
Star FoxS

(but Ive beaten alot of others...)


----------



## Grawr (May 24, 2006)

Oh jeez, here we go...this is including my brother's collection...

Mario Hoops 3 on 3
Tetris DS
Elite Beat Agents (x3)
Super Mario 64 DS (x2)
Kirby Canvas Curse
Animal Crossing Wild World (x3)
Metroid Prime Hunters
Pac Pix
Nintendogs Labrador and friends
Nintendogs Dacsund (sp?) and friends
Nintendogs Chihuahua and friends
NEW Super Mario Bros.
Mario Kart DS
Yoshi Touch and go
Asphalt Urban GT 
Asphalt 2
Wario Ware touched
Mario and Luigi partners in time
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attourney
Phoenix Wright Ace Attourney: Justice for All
Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
The Urbz
Spiderman 2 
Lost Magic
Sonic Rush
Electroplankton
Touch Detective
Final Fantasy III
Kirby Squeak Squad
Pokemon Diamond (x2)
Pokemon Pearl
Drawn to Life
Donkey Kong Jungle Climber
Hotel Dusk
Clubhouse games



I don't feel like counting...


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 24, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> XGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 Indeed.</big>


----------



## AndyB (Jul 7, 2006)

Mario Kart ds
Nintendogs
Super Mario 64 ds
advance wars ds
Animal crossing ds
metroid prime hunters 
new mario bros.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 7, 2006)

My sister and me combined.

Nintendogs: Lab
Nintendogs: Dacshund. (sp)
Super Mario 64 DS
New Super Mario Bros.
Advance Wars Dual Strike
Animal Crossing Wild World
2 Copies of the demo of MP:H
Mario Kart DS
Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time.


----------



## Cloudy (Jul 8, 2006)

Animal Crossing:Wild World
Mario Kart DS
Resident evil ds
New Super Mario Bros.


----------



## olaf72 (Aug 15, 2006)

Animal Crossing: Wild World
Rayman DS (The same as Rayman 2)
Mario Kart DS
Super Mario 64 DS (It's cool)
Spiderman 2 DS (Don't buy it!)


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 29, 2006)

um..

nintendogs
mkds
acww (2 of them)
sm64ds
advance wars ds
yoshi touch and go
metroid demo


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 2, 2006)

SM64DS
KCC
MKDS
ACWW
MLPIT
MPH
NSMB
PMDB


----------



## Ascendancy (Jan 16, 2007)

Sprung
FF III(soon)
Animal Crossing

I want to get rid of Sprung though. I got it first because I really wanted a game, and now I'm bored of it.


----------



## The Dave (Feb 21, 2007)

Mario Kart DS
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Tetris DS
Children of Mana


----------



## Markos96 (Mar 2, 2007)

Edit: I found them 3 months ago. Sorry.

(In order from when I got them).

Super Mario 64 DS (SM64DS)
Nintendogs (Lab and Friends)
Animal Crossing: Wild World (AC:WW), Mario Kart DS (MKDS) (both at same time)
Metroid Prime: Hunters (MP:H)
Diddy Kong Racing DS (DKR DS)
Pok


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2007)

In alphabetical order.

Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Animal Crossing: Wild World (x2)
Children Of Mana (x2)
Castlevania: Dawn Of Sorrow
Castlevania: Portrait Of Ruin
Electroplankton
Elite Beat Agents
Kirby Canvas Curse
Lost In Blue
Mario Kart DS (x2)
Metroid Prime Hunters (x2)
Nintendogs
New Super Mario Bros.
Pac-Pix
Star Fox: Command
Super Mario 64
Warioware: Touched!
Yoshi Touch & Go
Yoshi's Island DS

It's safe to say that my DS collection > everyone on TBT's.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 14, 2007)

You must never be bored.     

I updated mine.. I think.

Animal Crossing: Wild World
Tetris DS
Super Mario 64 DS
Mario Kart DS
Diddy Kong Racing DS
Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time

Last years...


> Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time
> Mario Kart DS
> Animal Crossing Wild World
> Super Mario 64 DS


Meh. I only added Tetris and DKR to my collection in a year.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 14, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> You must never be bored.
> 
> I updated mine.. I think.
> 
> ...


 Actually, I am kind of getting bored. D:  I'll probably get all three Phoenix Wright games soon, and I'm getting Pokemon D/P... So I won't be bored with my DS for long.     

In other news, though, I am replaying Castlevania: DoS.  Fun stuff.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 14, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    			 Mr. Rich.
I'm getting Pokemon Pearl so, yay. ^.^ Another game to the pile.

Also getting a headset because I didn't want nothing for Christmas.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 14, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Rich?  I work for my money, maybe if you did, you could afford so much too. D:

I'll skip in the headset, at least for now.  Don't see that as a big priority or anything.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 14, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But Im younger (I think) than you.

And somewhere I read that you can still talk to people without it!!!! I dunno if this is true but I read somewhere it was on IGN. I just googled 'upcoming ds games', say something about the headphones and read.

So.. you might not even need it. But it looks _cool_.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 14, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm only 14, turning 15 in twelve days (woah, I forgot!), so... Yeah.

Dude, of course you don't need it. :\  It's completely optional.  It just makes it easier to voice chat with people, but I'm fine without it honestly.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 14, 2007)

'.' Dangit.
Do you use the blow function then?

And your still older than me by some months.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 14, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> '.' Dangit.
> Do you use the blow function then?
> 
> And your still older than me by some months.


 Whatdya mean?  I just use the micrphone on the DS for any voice chat I need.

A couple of months don't really mean anything.


----------



## Justin (Apr 14, 2007)

Animal Crossing Wild World (3)
Big Brain Academy
Bomberman
Brain Age
Clubhouse Games
Diddy Kong Racing DS
Mario Kart DS(2)
Metroid Prime Hunters
Metroid Prime Hunters First Hunt
Mario vs. Donkey Kong 2
New Super Mario Bros.
Nintendogs 
Polarium
Rayman DS
Super Mario 64 DS
Super Princess Peach
Tetris DS
Yoshi Island DS


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 14, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> In alphabetical order.
> 
> Advance Wars: Dual Strike
> Animal Crossing: Wild World (x2)
> ...


O rly? You beat me by 2 games     

Here's mine: 

Mario 64 DS
Ridge Racer DS
wario ware touched
kirby canvas curse
Nintendogs (3 versions)
Metroid Prime hunters (x2)
Mario Kart DS (x2)
Animal Crossing DS (x2)
New Super Mario Bros.
Children Of Mana
Final Fantasy III
Star Fox: Command
Super Princess Peach
Burnout
harry Potter and the goblet of fire
Mario & Luigi Partners In Time (forgot this one >_>)

Soon to be added:

Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Pearl
Megaman Starforce: Dragon
LoZ: Phantom hourglass


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 14, 2007)

Metroid Prime Hunters First Hunt
Super Mario 64 DS
Kirby Canvas Curse
MarioKart DS
Mario & Luigi Partners In Time
Animal Crossing Wild World
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Blue Version
New Super Mario Bros.
Metroid Prime Hunters
Custom Robo Arena
and my bro already preordered Pokemon Diamond

I think that might be all...
I downloaded demos for Magnetica and Brain Age.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Apr 14, 2007)

Alphabetical Order:
Animal Crossing: Wild World [2]
ElectroPlankton
Kirby Canvas Curse
Mario Kart DS
Metroid Prime Hunters (First Hunt) [The one that came with the DS when it was released]
Metroid Prime Hunters
New Super Mario Bros.
Nintendogs: Chihuahua & Friends
おいでよ どうぶつの森 (Japanese version of Wild World)
Pac-Pix
Pok


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Apr 14, 2007)

Ack! I missed four, and there isn't an edit button...

Brain Age
Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time
Sonic Rush

Sorry for the double post!


----------



## MGMT (Apr 22, 2007)

Ac:ww
Mariokart DS
Lost Magic
Zoo Tycoon
Pokemon Blue Resque Team
Mario and Luigiartners in time
Trauma Center:Under The Knife


----------



## Copper (Apr 23, 2007)

I posted my DS game collection before but I'll post it again since it has changed since then

My DS Collection:

Animal Crossing: Wild World
Warioware Touched!
Mario Kart DS
Nintendogs: Dauchshund and Friends
Mario and Luigi: Partners In Time
Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt DEMO
*Yoshi's Island DS
*New Super Mario Bros
*Tetris DS

* = NEWLY ADDED

FUTURE GAMES:
Pokemon Diamond (maybe)


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 1, 2007)

---


----------



## AndyB (Jun 1, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> The Legend Of Zelda: Twilight Princess Trailer Cartridge (very rare)


 Where the Hell did you get this!?!?!?

I've heard you originally had to go to E3 to get them.
Seriously, What?


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 1, 2007)

Light Avenger18 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...

I was lucky.  I won a contest at NSider.  But yeah, you could only get it from E3 2005, I believe.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 1, 2007)

*blood boils*
Grrrrrrr.
I... hate... you.
Oh well, that's pretty cool though.
(I don't actually hate you)


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 1, 2007)

Light Avenger18 said:
			
		

> *blood boils*
> Grrrrrrr.
> I... hate... you.
> Oh well, that's pretty cool though.
> (I don't actually hate you)


 You also need to hate Storm, he got one too.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 1, 2007)

AAAAGGGHHHHHHH
That's it I'm gone...


----------



## Jubby17 (Jun 10, 2007)

Yoshis Iland DS
Pokemon Ranger
Mario: March of the Minis
Kirby: Squeak Squad
AC:WW
Pokemon Diamond
Mystery Dungeon
Big Brain Academy
DS Internet Browser


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 10, 2007)

Jubby17 said:
			
		

> Yoshis Iland DS
> Pokemon Ranger
> Mario: March of the Minis
> Kirby: Squeak Squad
> ...


 Regretting the internet browser purchase yet?


----------



## Nate (Jun 11, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Jubby17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The Internet Browser isn't all that bad. It's good if your computers are often taken.

And here's what I have now:

Nintendogs: Chihuahua & Friends
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team
Mario Kart DS
Pokemon Diamond
Brain Age
Spiderman 2
The Urbz: Sims in the City
Animal Crossing: Wild World
DS Internet Browser


----------



## JJH (Jun 11, 2007)

Pwnage time:
Nintedogs Dachsund
Nintendogs Lab
SM64DS
Metriod Prime Hunters
MPH: First Hunt
New SMB
PKMN Mystery Dungeon Blue 
PKMN Diamond
Mario Kart DS
AC:WW (who doesn't)
Spectrobes (Which pwns!)
Kirby Canvas Curse
Action Replay DS
Mario vs DK: March of Minis
And I have both DS and DS Lite.

Probably missed a ton.



JJH0369


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 11, 2007)

---


----------



## Grawr (Jun 11, 2007)

*updates collection*


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 11, 2007)

Nintendogs-Chiuaua
Pac N' Roll
AC:WW
MPH
Pokemon Pearl

Not that many in mine


----------



## Tyler (Jun 12, 2007)

This is Lordhappy's and my collection combined. 

Animal Crossing Wild World (x2)
Big Brain Academy (x2)
Brain Age
Clubhouse Games
Diddy Kong Raceing 
Happy Feet
Harvest Moon DS
Ice Age 2 
Kirby Canvas Curse
Mario vs Donkey Kong 2
Mario and Luigi Partners in Time
Metroid Prime First Hunt (x2)
Metroid Prime Hunters (x2)
Metroid Prime Pinball
Nintendogs: Chihuahua and Friends
Nintendogs: Dachshund and Friends
Pac'n Roll
Pirates of the Carribean: _D_ead Man's Chest
Pokemon Dash
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team
Pokemond Diamond
Pokemon Pearl
Pokemon Rangers
Sonic Rush
Spongebob Squarepants The Krabby Patty Avenger
Spyro Shadow Legacy
Starfox Command (x2)
Sudoku Gridmaster
New Super Mario Bros
Super Mario 64 DS
Tetris DS
Rayman DS
Wario Ware Touched
Yoshi Touch and Go
Zoo Tycoon DS

You can proably guess which ones are his.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 15, 2007)

Metroid Prime Hunters First Hunt
Super Mario 64 DS
Kirby Canvas Curse
MarioKart DS
Mario & Luigi Partners In Time
Animal Crossing Wild World
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Blue Version (brother's)
New Super Mario Bros.
Metroid Prime Hunters
Custom Robo Arena
Pokemon Diamond (brother's)
Phoenix Wright


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 16, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Metroid Prime Hunters First Hunt
> Super Mario 64 DS
> Kirby Canvas Curse
> MarioKart DS
> ...


 ALRIGHT MAN!  Phoenix Wright?  Good pick!  I'm on the final case now... And WOW, the fourth case was MINDBLOWING...


----------



## KoolGrl985 (Jul 19, 2007)

Ping Pals
Nintendogs: Chihuahua and Friends
Metriod Prime Hunters
Metriod Prime Hunters Demo
Brain Age
Zoo Tycoon
Animal Crossing: Wild Word
Super Mario 64 DS
Mario Kart DS


 :yes:


----------



## Merlin. (Jul 31, 2007)

AC:WW
Pokemon Blue Team
Pokemon Pearl
Pokemon Ranger


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 31, 2007)

--


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 31, 2007)

So you have to waste that much money on one handhold (plus systems) to be a sage Bul? 

Do you still play Nintendogs and what happened to Brain Age? D:


----------



## .bored (Jul 31, 2007)

Why do you have two AC:WW?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 31, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> So you have to waste that much money on one handhold (plus systems) to be a sage Bul?
> 
> Do you still play Nintendogs and what happened to Brain Age? D:


 lol, I don't think I've ever posted my DS collection at NSider.

Nintendogs?  I didn't even buy it, I got it for free... I wasn't even planning on getting it, it looked repetitive... And it is.  Brain Age?  BLECH.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 31, 2007)

.bored said:
			
		

> Why do you have two AC:WW?


 For me and my bro.  That explains the double copies for the games specified.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 31, 2007)

Yah bul, I think you do buy way too many games.  I currently have three DS games at the moment, and I'm happy.  :gyroidsmile:


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 31, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Yah bul, I think you do buy way too many games.  I currently have three DS games at the moment, and I'm happy.  :gyroidsmile:


 Yeah, I guess I do.  <3


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 31, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well at least trade them in or sell them after you've had them for a while.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 31, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Uhm... I don't trade in or sell games unless I dislike them.  The only games I own that I dislike are Lost In Blue, Quest 64, and... Yeah, that's it.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 31, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> The Legend Of Zelda: Twilight Princess Trailer Cartridge (very rare)


 I'm still a little bitter about this one. <_<
Both of you, Bul and Storm.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 31, 2007)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What, you want it?

I'll sell it to you if you want.  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## AndyB (Jul 31, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not obsesively, but it'd be super bragging rights.

Would you really sell it?
Edit: How much?


----------



## .bored (Jul 31, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> .bored said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, that explains it.


----------



## MetaKnight (Aug 24, 2007)

i have

Pokemon pearl
Pokemon Blue rescue team
Wild world
Nintendogs Daschund
New Supermario bros.
Mario 64 ds
Yoshis island ds

i love them all if you dont have any of those i would highly recomend them


----------



## LadyAnayumi (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't have a lot...

Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt
Super Mario 64 DS
Nintendogs: Labrador and Friends
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Metroid Prime Hunters
Pokemon Diamond

Yea, only 6 =|


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 16, 2007)

Small update here.  I purchased Picross DS and sold my Twilight Princess preview cartridge for $50. <3

Edit - And I also sold the suckage that is Lost In Blue.

Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Animal Crossing: Wild World (x2)
Castlevania: Dawn Of Sorrow
Castlevania: Portrait Of Ruin
Children Of Mana (x2)
Elite Beat Agents
Electroplankton
Kirby: Canvas Curse
Konami Arcade Series: Classic Hits
Magical Starsign
Mario Kart DS (x2)
Metroid Prime Hunters (x2)
Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt (x2)
NEW Super Mario Bros.
Nintendogs
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Justice For All
Picross DS
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Pearl
Pac-Pix
Rune Factory: A Fantasy Harvest Moon (still apparently in transit... c'mon natsume...)
Scurge: Hive
Star Fox: Command
Super Mario 64 DS
Warioware: Touched!
Yoshi's Island DS
Yoshi Touch & Go!


----------



## homestar455 (Sep 19, 2007)

mario kart ds, acww, metroid prime hunters, starrfox command, tetris ds, clubhouse games, and the mph demo. btw please don't ask if i can play you, i don't have ds compatible wi-fi anymore.


----------



## Resurgence83 (Sep 19, 2007)

My library consists of:

Pokemon Diamond
Kirby: Canvas Curse
Kirby: Squeak Squad

Small ain't it?  XD


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 19, 2007)

I've got currently...

Metroid Prime:H Demo
Metroid Prime:H Full Version
Super Mario 64 DS
New Super Mario Bros
ZooKeeper
Spiderman 2
Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time
Mario Kart DS (2 of these...one for my wife and one for me)
Lego Star Wars: Ep. 4-6 (not sure of exact title)
AC:WW

I think that's it. There may be one more, but I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## amarriner (Sep 19, 2007)

My list:
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Age of Empires: The Age of Kings
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Etrian Odyssey
Madden 2005
Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time
Mario Kart DS
Meteos
Metroid Prime: Hunters
Nintendogs: Dachshund & Friends
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Sim City DS
Super Mario 64 DS
Tetris DS
Yoshi Touch & Go


----------



## Freezy Toad (Oct 5, 2007)

Super mario 64 DS
Metroid Prime Hunters demo
Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time
Animal Crossing Wild World
Yoshi's Island DS


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Feb 16, 2008)

Metroid Prime: Hunters
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team
Pokemon: Pearl
Final Fantasy III

I'm poor.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 27, 2008)

My Nintendo DS collection:

-The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
-DK: Jungle Climber
-Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team
-Pokemon Ranger
-Advance Wars: Days of Ruin
-Super Mario 64 DS
-Animal Crossing: Wild World
-Big Brain Academy
-Mario Vs. Donkey Kong 2: March of the Minis
-Brain Age
-Brain Age 2
-Professor Layton and the Curious Village
-Star Fox Command
-Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games
-Chibi Robo: Park Patrol
-Pokemon Diamond
-Pokemon Pearl
-Mario Party DS
-Mario Hoops: 3-on-3
-Yoshi's Island DS
-Flash Focus
-New Super Mario Bros.
-Wario: Master of Disguise
-Need for Speed: Carbon
-Asphalt: Urban GT
-Diddy Kong Racing DS
-Super Princess Peach
-Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time
-Mario Kart DS
-Yoshi: Touch and Go!


----------



## Symerwizkid22 (Aug 9, 2008)

As of right now:
Super Mario 64 DS
New Super Mario Bros.
Final Fantasy III
Mario Kart DS
Metroid Prime: Hunters
Diddy Kong Racing DS
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Pearl
Advance Wars: Days of Ruin


----------



## SL92 (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh jeez, major update time.

Animal Crossing: Wild World
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Dementium: The Ward
Electroplankton
Elite Beat Agents
Final Fantasy III
Final Fantasy IV
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Ring of Fates
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
Mario Kart DS
Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time
Mario Party DS
Mega Man ZX Advent
New Super Mario Bros.
Nintendogs: Dachshund and Friends
Pheonix Wrights 1-3
Pok


----------



## Symerwizkid22 (Aug 9, 2008)

Shadowlink, that is quite the impressive collection.  There are quite a few RPGs that I am going to be getting soon- Pokemon Platinum, Final Fantasy IV DS, Chrono Trigger DS.


----------



## SL92 (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks, and wow, I've never gotten all of the Pokemon games that came out in a single generation. Why do you do that?


----------



## Symerwizkid22 (Aug 9, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]Thanks, and wow, I've never gotten all of the Pokemon games that came out in a single generation. Why do you do that?[/quote]I just like them so much, and I hate to delete all my saved and hard-worked data.  I remember when I was, like, six years old, I bought Gold and beat it in a week and then bought Silver and beat that within a week as well.

I just find the games to be so much fun and so addicting.


----------



## SL92 (Aug 9, 2008)

My solution for that was to use an Action Replay Max Duo(?) to move the save to my computer, then I can start a new game without writing over my previous save.

I started over my Gold so many times though... that was the best Pokemon generation.

And on-topic: I might get Megaman ZX, I've only bought the sequel.


----------



## Symerwizkid22 (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah, I suppose we should stop discussing the games we play.  This isn't really the correct topic.  (But yeah, GSC was, without a doubt in my mind the best Pokemon generation.)


----------



## Copper (Aug 9, 2008)

Very marginal update

My Nintendo DS collection thus far:

- Animal Crossing: Wild World
- New Super Mario Bros.
- Mario Kart DS
- Warioware: Touched!
- Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt
- The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
- Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time
- Tetris DS
- Yoshi's Island DS
- Nintendogs: Dachshund and Friends

NEWEST ADDITION: The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass

Unfortunately I lost my only stylus so I have to figure that one out I'm hoping that I can still find it


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Aug 10, 2008)

1. Animal Crossing WW
2. Metroid Prime Hunters
3. Pokemon Pearl

... I'd have a bigger library if I wasn't addicted to my X-Box and my DS hadn't broke.


----------



## dragonflamez (Aug 10, 2008)

D/P is my favorite Pokemon generation.
/offtopic


----------



## Kyle (Aug 10, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> D/P is my favorite Pokemon generation.
> /offtopic


Blasphemy. Half of the Pokemon were new and not evolutions but either mediocre or popular/overpowered and the other half were expansion evolutions like Tangrowth and Porygon-Z. The only 2 Fire types during the actual story were Chimchar and Ponyta. I can go on.

Oh and I haven't bought a DS game in.. a year. My Wii is good enough for me.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 10, 2008)

I'll update this post with my updated DS library later, but I think I have like 42 games...?  Something like that.


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 10, 2008)

Let's see....
Super Mario 64 DS
Kirby Canvas curse
Asphalt Urban GT
Nintendogs Chihuahua and friends
Brain Age
Tony Hawk's American sk8land.
Animal Crossing:Wild World
MarioKart Ds
Metroid Prime:Hunters
Pokemon Blue rescue team
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Explorers of Darkness
Sims 2
Metroid Pinball
Warioware:Touched
And lastamly-Legend of Zeldahantom Hourglass


----------



## The Chameleon (Aug 22, 2008)

Here are my DS games:

Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow
Castlevania Portrait of Ruin
Yoshi's Island DS
Super Mario 64 DS
Mario Kart DS
Trauma Center Under the Knife
Metroid Pinball
Warioware:Touched


----------



## dogs rule (Sep 3, 2008)

Super Mario 64 DS
Kirby Canvas Curse
Mario Kart DS
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time
Pokemon D&P
Pokemon Troize
Pokemon Dash
Assassins Creed


----------



## Zephent (Oct 1, 2008)

-Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney
-Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney: Justice for All
-Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
-Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
-The World Ends With You
-Animal Crossing: Wild World
-Pokemon Diamond version
-Hotel Dusk: Room 215
-Disgaea DS
-LostMagic
-RuneFactory
-Jump! Ultimate Stars
-Advance Wars: Days of Ruin
-Worms: Open Warfare 2
-The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
-Kirby: Squeak Squad
-Kirby: Superstar Ultra
-New Super Mario Brothers
-Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin
-Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword
-Osu! Tatake Ouendan! (maybe typo'd)
-Osu! Tatake Ouendan! 2
-Elite Beat Agents
-Mario Kart DS
-Metrioid Prime Hunters



Yeah I have a fairly large DS library, maybe I left out a game here or there, but I love my DS, so yeah.


----------



## Justin (Oct 1, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> SM64DS
> ACWW
> MKDS
> N Dogs
> ...


rofl.

Um.

A lot more.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 13, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never actually bothered getting that headset either, ha ha.


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Oct 13, 2008)

Super Mario 64 DS
Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time
New Super Mario Bros
Mario Kart DS
Mario Hoops: 3 on 3
Mario Party DS
Mario VS Donkey Kong 2
Super Princess Peach
Yoshi Touch & Go
Yoshis Island DS
WarioWare Touched
Wario Master of Disguise
Starfox Command
Diddy Kong Racing DS
Metroid Prime Hunters
Pokemon Dash
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness
Pokemon Ranger
Pokemon Diamond
Kirby Canvas Curse
Kirby Squeak Squad
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Zelda Phantom Hourglass
Sonic Rush
Sonic Rush Advanture
Animal Crossing Wild World


And soon to get
Sonic Chronicles 
Pokemon Ranger 2 
Pokemon Platinum.


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Oct 30, 2008)

Guitar Hero: On Tour
New Super Mario Bros.
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
Metroid Prime Hunters
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Diddy Kong Racing DS


----------



## ZAR (Nov 12, 2008)

Mine is very small and probably won't get much bigger until the price for DS games gets lower:

Animal Crossing Wild World
Super Mario 64 DS
Brain Age 
Phantom Hourglass
New Super Mario Brothers
Mario and Luigi Partners in TCrime

I do however plan on getting Mario Kart DS for Christmas though. Compared to most of your guys' collections mine is extreamly small and embarrassing.


----------



## nintendofan510 (Nov 13, 2008)

Mario Kart DS
Tetirs DS 
Nintendogs: Dalmations
Pokemon Mystery Dungeoun: Explorers of Time
Yoshi Touch & Go
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Yoshi's Island DS
New Super Mario Bros.
Pokemon Diamond
Super Mario 64 DS
Animal Crossing Wild World(duh)
Wario Ware Touched!
Zelda Phantom Hourglass


at least, those are the ones i carry aroung w/ me.....


----------



## Bones15 (Nov 14, 2008)

Pokemon Pearl.
Apollo Justice
Metroid Prime
Mario Kart DS
Animal Crossing Wild World.
Super Mario 64.
Nintendogs.
Professor Layton.
Zelda Phantom Hourglass.
All three Phoenix Wright games.
Sprung.
Trace Memory.
Super Princess Peach.
Custom Robo.
And I had a few more, but they're gone now.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 15, 2008)

As of right now, I currently own:

Elite Beat Agents
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
Sonic Rush Adventure
Pok


----------



## QNT3N (Nov 15, 2008)

HA,

Pokemon Diamond
ACWW
Mario Kart
Mario Party
Bleach 1
Bleach 2
Digaea DS
Kirby: CC
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon

I have more, but I can't remember them all.


EDIT: SM64DS
Starfox: Command


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 15, 2008)

Pokemon Diamond


----------



## QNT3N (Nov 15, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Pokemon Diamond


Wth o.0


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 15, 2008)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer to expand my 360 video game collection than my DS one.


----------



## bananaoracle (Nov 18, 2008)

Animal Crossing: Wild World
Metroid Prime: Hunters
Brain Age
Brain Age 2
Star Fox Command


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 4, 2008)

AC: WW
Wario Ware Touch
Nintendogs
My Sims
Super Mario 64 DS
Star Fox Command
Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
Final Fantasy 3
Rayman 2 DS
Mario Kart DS
theres definitly more im forgetting


----------



## Victoria (Dec 5, 2008)

My DS Games (10):

- AC:WW
- New Super Mario Bros.
- Yoshi's Island
- Nintendogs: Best Friends
- Imagine: Master Chef
- Mario Party DS
- Mario Kart DS
- Pokemon Pearl
- Tamagotchi Corner Shop
- Purr Pals


----------



## Bulerias (Dec 5, 2008)

Advance Wars: Days of Ruin
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Animal Crossing: Wild World (x2)
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia
Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin
Chrono Trigger DS
Children of Mana (x2)
Contra 4
Electroplankton
Elite Beat Agents
Hotel Dusk: Room 215
Insecticide
Kirby Canvas Curse
Konami Arcade Classics
LifeSigns: Surgical Unit
Magical Starsign
Mario Kart DS (x2)
Mario Party DS
Metroid Prime: Hunters (x2)
NEW Super Mario Bros.
Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword
Nintendogs
Pac-Pix
Phoenix Wright 1
Phoenix Wright 2
Phoenix Wright 3
Picross DS
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Pearl
Professor Layton
Scurge: Hive
Starfox: Command
Super Princess Peach (my sister's)
Super Mario 64 DS
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
The World Ends With You
Viewtiful Joe DS
Warioware: Touched!
Yoshi's Island DS
Yoshi Touch & Go


----------



## Sonicthehedgehog (Dec 7, 2008)

Animal Crossing Wild World  :gyroiddance:  
The Simpsons Game :gyroiddance:  
Nintendogs :'(  
Super Mario 64 DS  :gyroiddance: I also have it on my n64! 
El Tigre >.> 
New Super Mario Bros.  :gyroiddance:  
Mysims  :gyroiddance:  
Star Wars LEGO The Complete Saga    
Batman LEGO


----------



## MygL (Dec 10, 2008)

none gonna sell it so i can have wii, wii, WII!!!


----------



## Resurgence83 (Dec 11, 2008)

MY DS Library is:

Kirby Squeak Squad (DS)
Pokemon Pearl (DS)
Pokemon: Mystery Dungeon Explorers Of Darkness (DS)
Kirby Superstar Ultra (DS)


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Dec 13, 2008)

Bleach dark souls
bleach blade of fate
acww
mario hoops 3 0n 3
legend of zelda phantom hour glass
pokemon pearl
pokemon diamond
guitar hero on tour
my sims
sims to pets
MPH
MKDS
SM64 NIntend dos
final fanstay 7
mario party ds
ARDS
AR DOU ds


----------



## Takumi (Dec 22, 2008)

Time Hollow 
Final Fantasy III 
Final Fantasy IV 
Guitar Hero: On Tour 
Hotel Dusk: Room 215
The World Ends with You 
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Dragon Quest IV: Chapters of the Chosen 
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass 
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Ring of Fates 

yes I prefer rpg games lol it's very addicting...    >_<


----------



## Pachein (Dec 28, 2008)

i have over 30..


----------



## Pachein (Dec 28, 2008)

i have over 30..


----------



## Vivi (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok, here i go, it's a long list:

Animal Crossing WW
Brain Age
Metroid
Kirby
March of the minis
Mario and Luigi Partners in time
Mario Kart
Mario Party
Rocket Slime
Sims 2 Pets (This game sucks, don't buy it!)
Nintendogs
Super Mario Bros.
Trace Memory
The Urbz
Yoshis island
Yoshi Touch and Go
Phantom Hourglass


----------



## Little Miss (Jan 5, 2009)

I have loads...Lol!!!

The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic games
Pokemon Diamond (My bros)
Pokemon Pearl (Mine)
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time (My bros)
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness (Mine) (x2)
Tamagotchi Cornershop 1 (x2)
Tamagotchi Cornershop 2 (x2)
Tamagotchi Cornershop 3 (x2)
Sims2Pets
Super Princess Peach
Yoshi's Island DS
Nintendog's Daschund & Friends (Mine)
Nintendog's Labrador & Friends (My bros)
Some Japanese song game where you tap in time (It's Elite Beat Agents in America)
Sonic Rush
Super Monkeyball: Touch & Roll!
Kirby: Mouse Attack!
Cartoon Network Racing (My bros)
Mario Party DS
Star Wars Lethal Alliance (My bros)
Cooking Mama
Cooking Mama 2
Super Mario 64 DS
New Super Mario Bros!
Yoshi Touch & Go
Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time
Mario vs Donkey Kong 2: March of the Minis
Mario Kart DS

Silly me! I forgot Animal Crossing: Wild World (x2)!!! JOKE!!! Yeah there's loads... = /


----------



## Joe (Jan 5, 2009)

New super mario bros
ACWW
Nintendogs
Zoo Tycoon
Bomberman 1 & 2
Brain Training
More brain training
Big Brain Academy
My Sims
Mario Slam B-Ball


----------



## Awesome.Me (Jan 20, 2009)

Here goes... (takes long gasp)

Nintendogs
Cooking Mama
The Sims 2
The Sims 2: Pets
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Pokemon Diamond
Super Princess Peach
Big Brain Academy
Yoshi Island DS
Harvest Mooon DS: Cute
AniPals
MySims
Club Penguin: Elite Penguin Force (don't play that much)
Mario Kart DS
Mario Party 8
March of the Minis
Guitar Hero on Tour

(GASP!)
I don't even know how much more I have, but my fingers are getting tired. "We can't take it anymore!" They've quit...


----------



## Tree (Jan 21, 2009)

Nintendogs: Dalmation and Friends
Mario Party DS
Mario Kart DS
Simpsons Game
Kirby Squeak Squad
New Super Mario Bros.
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Pokemon Diamond


----------



## Nynaeve (Jan 21, 2009)

AC
Spore
Chocobo Tales
Mario & Sonic Olympics
Harvest Moon
Fullmetal Alchemist
Yoshi's Island
Personal Trainer: Chef
Mario Kart
Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
Texas Hold'em Poker 
Super Mario Brothers


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Feb 16, 2009)

The Simpsons Game
Animal Crossing:Wild World
Electroplankton
Cake Mania
Big Brain Academy
Super Mario 64
Another Code
Gourmet Chef
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Pearl
Nintendogs (i dunno which one lol)
Cooking Mama
Cooking Mama 2
Mario Kart DS
Trauma Center
Theme Park
LOL!
Diary Girl
More Brain Training
Pokemon Link!
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
Kirby and the Magic Paintbrush
Super Monkey Ball:Touch and Roll
Yoshi: Touch and Go!
Wario Ware Touched
Tamagotchi Corner Shop
Yoshi's Island
New Super Mario Bros
Imagine: Girl Band
Imagine: fashion designer


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 17, 2009)

New Super Mario Bros.
Animal Crossing: Wild World
All of the Nintendogs games.
Trauma Center: Under the Knife 2 (Best. Game. EVER!)
I have more.. but I don't want to look for them.

I used to have 30 but I sold them all to Gamestop for money for my PS3.


----------



## Tom.Nook (Feb 21, 2009)

pokeon daimond
pokemon pearl
pokemon shadows of almai
club penguin elite penguin force
animal crossing wild world


----------



## MygL (Feb 21, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> none gonna sell it so i can have wii, wii, WII!!!


lol NVM when platinum comes im going to sell all of my games to buy that one


----------



## Holycrumbs (Feb 21, 2009)

My library;
Pokemon Diamond and Pearl (yes, both)
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Time and Darkness (and both again)
Chibi-Robo: Park Patrol
and of course
Animal Crossing Wild World. (or why else would I be here?)


----------



## starlightskies (Feb 24, 2009)

animal crossing: wild world
Chettah girls
nintendo dogs


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 25, 2009)

Pokemon Diamond (x2)
Pokemon Pearl (x2)
Pokemon Ranger 1
Pokemon Ranger 2
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Blue Rescue Team
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Time
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Darkness
Pokemon Dash
Pokemon Trozei (Lost)
Guitar Hero On Tour
Guitar Hero On Tour Decades
Harvest Moon DS Island of Happiness
Harvest Moon DS
Puzzle de Harvest Moon
Rune Factory
Rune Factory 2
Namco Museum DS
LEGO Star Wars II: The Original Trilogy
Nintendogs: Lab & Friends
Nintendogs: Dalmation & Friends
Nintendogs: Dashund & Friends
Nintendogs: Chihuahua & Friends
Yoshi Touch & Go
Kirby Squeak Squad
Kirby Superstar Ultra
MyFrench Coach
MySpanish Coach
Professor Layton and the Curious Village
Brain Age 1
Brain Age 2 (x2)
Big Brain Academy
The World Ends With You
Planet Puzzle League
Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
Super Mario 64: DS
Luminous Arc
Mario Kart DS
Sonic Rush
Tetris DS
Spiderman 2
Metriod Prime Hunters Demo (x2)
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Blue Rescue Team Demo (x3)


----------



## Tom.Nook (Mar 4, 2009)

tom your spoiled


----------



## Rene (Mar 14, 2009)

Pok


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 14, 2009)

Pokemon Diamond
Animal Crossing: Wild World
New Super Mario Bros.
Mario Kart DS
Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness
Drawn to Life
Drawn to Life: Spongebob Edtion
Yoshi's Island DS


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 14, 2009)

Pokemon Pearl
Animal crossing WW
Nintendogs
...and some other ones I cant remember the names of!


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 14, 2009)

mario kart ds
mario luigi partners in time 
yoshi island ds
new super mario bros. 
final fatasy ring of fates
pokemon mystery dungeon blue rescue team and explorers of time
super princess peach
pokemon ranger shadow of alma
pokemon pearl
castlevania order of ecclesia
nintendogs


----------



## ChrisOG (Mar 22, 2009)

Diddy Kong Racing
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Plutoinum, i mean Platinum
DS browser (not that great compared to PSP)
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: EoT (Exlporers of Time)
Mario Party DS
MySims
Clubhouse Games
Game and Watch gallery..thingy...
Mario Kart DS
Nintendogs
Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon
Bomberman Land Touch!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 5, 2009)

Flash Focus
Big Bang Mini(Awesome Game)
The Legend of Zelda: PH
Super Monkeyball: Touch and Roll
Star Fox Command
I used to have Nintendogs: Labrador and Friends


----------



## blueturbo (Apr 7, 2009)

Pokemon diamond and pearl
Mystery dungeon blue and explorers of time
Ranger 1 and 2
Mario bros
AC wild world
Zelda Phantom hourglass
Yoshis island
Sonic chronicals dark brotherhood


----------



## bcb (Apr 13, 2009)

LoZ: Phantom Hourglass

...That's it.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 13, 2009)

Super Mario 64 DS
Ridge Racer DS
New Super Mario Bros.
Metroid Prime Hunters [First Hunt] (Demo Version)
Game & Watch Collection (Club Nintendo Exclusive)
Lost in Blue
Urbz Sims in the City
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Nintendogs
Animal Crossing Wild World (Hacked Tropical Town through AR)
Harvest Moon DS: Island of Happiness
Brain Age


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Apr 13, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> LoZ: Phantom Hourglass
> 
> ...That's it.


Lol


----------



## Jake (Apr 18, 2009)

Pokemon Ranger:Shadows Of Almia x2 (My Brother Gave Me His)
Pokemon Ranger
Nintendogs: Chihuahua & Friends
Nintendogs: Lab & Friends
Nintendogs: Dachshund & Friends
Animal Crossing: Wild World x2 (My Brother gave Me His)
Pokrmon Diamond Verison
Pokemon Pearl Version
New Super Mario Bros.
Yoshi's Island DS
Mario Kart DS
Spyro: Shadow Legacy
Pokemon Mystery Doungen: Blue Rescue Team
Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt
Brain Training
More Brain Traning
The Legend Of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
Kirby: Super Star Ultra
Guitar Hero: On Tour
Guitar Hero: Decades
My Sims Kingdom
My Sims
Pokemon Platinum Version
Might Of Forgotten A Few, I'll Edit When I Remember.


----------



## bud (Apr 18, 2009)

I have:
Mario Kart DS
Mario vs DK: March of the Minis
New Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario 64 DS
Diddy Kong Racing DS
Nintendogs Dachshund & Friends

And I want:
Metroid Prime Hunters
Legend of Zelda Phantoms Hourglass
Mario Party DS


----------



## Orange (May 4, 2009)

Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt (demo)
Pok


----------



## Beany (May 13, 2009)

Rhythm Heaven
Moon

Uh... Yeah, I just got my DS Lite a few months ago and I don't really have that much money :/


----------



## DirtyD (May 13, 2009)

Phantom Hourglass
Ninja Gaiden
Tetris
Pogo Island
Spore
Games N Music (Allows me to play homebrew games, mp3's and watch videos)
Final Fantasy 3
Final Fantasy Revanant Wings

I'm positive I have a couple more games, but these are the main ones I play.  I am hoping to get an R4D cartridge soon.


----------



## IceZtar (May 16, 2009)

Er...
AC:WW
MKS
NSMB
HP:OoP
M&S OG (not working)
MPS

Try and work those out >:] .


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 16, 2009)

Sonic Rush
Sonic Rush Adventure
Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood
Pokemon Dash
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Pearl
Pokemon Platinum
The URBZ sims in the city (broken)
Star Fox Command
Diddy Kong Racing DS
Nintendogs: Lab and friends
Nintendogs: Dalmation and friends.
ya....


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 17, 2009)

Nintendogs: Dalmatian
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Pokemon Platinum
Pokemon Pearl
Sonic Rush
The World Ends With You
Ninjatown
Advance Wars: Days Of Ruin
Tetris DS

gaah O:


----------



## Draco Roar (May 28, 2009)

*Ahem*

Drawn to Life
Dr Kawashima's Brain Training: How old is Your brain?
Spyro: Shadow Legacy
Pokemon Platinum
Pokemon Diamond (x2)
Pokemon Ranger
Pokemon Ranger: Shadows of Almia
New Super Mario Bros
Sonic Rush Adventure
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Mario Kart DS
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
Super Mario 64
Nintendogs: Dalmation & Friends
and Professor Layton and the Curious Village

*Phew*


----------



## rafren (May 28, 2009)

wow...thats a lot of games draco roar...

Mine are...

Nintendogs: Dachshund & Friends
Pokemon Blue Rescue Team
Brain Age 2 (It came bundled with my DS lite)
Yu-Gi-Oh World Championship 2008
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Platinum
Luminous Arc 2

Oh well.


----------



## SamXX (May 28, 2009)

Traded a lot in recently so just Pokemon Platinum, Animal Crossing Wild World and GTA: Chinatown Wars.


----------



## Will (Jun 28, 2009)

Nintendogs
Mario Kart DS
Animal Crossing: WW
Pac-Pix
Final Fantasy III
Pokemon Diamond
Spectrobes
Metroid Prime Hunters
Fifa 07
Worms Open Warfare 2
Guitar Hero: On Tour


----------



## Conor (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't have a DS.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 6, 2009)

Pokemon:
Diamond
Pearl
Ranger (Just plain ranger)
Blue mystery dungeon.
AC:WW (I'll play once I find it.)
AR: DS

These I am borrowing from my sister:
Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
Children of Mana


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Aug 20, 2009)

Pokemon Diamond
POkemon Platinum
New super mario bros
Partners in time
yoshi island ds
Pokemon blue rescue
POkemon explorers of darkness
Rhythm heaven
and yes, sadly, i have nintendogs

cant wait for Bowsers inside story


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay, updated list from me!

Pokemon:
Diamond
Pearl
Ranger (Just plain ranger)
Blue mystery dungeon.
Explorers of Time
AC:WW (found it! yay!)
AR: DS
Yes, I have nintendogs, but it's still camping in California. It's hidden somewhere in our trailer, which will be coming back in 18 days.

my sister took back her games, so yeah . . .


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 21, 2009)

Pokemon Pearl
PMD Blue
Nintendogs
Metroid First Hunt Demo
Rune Factory
AR: DS


----------



## MitchL21 (Aug 27, 2009)

my games are only ww. i use to have a bunch


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 2, 2009)

Animal Crossing: Wild World
Nintendogs Chihuahua
Nintendogs Dalmation
Harvest Moon: Island of Happiness
Pokemon Pearl 
Zoo Tycoon DS
Pokemon Ranger
PurrPals
Pokemon Trozei

Not that many games....


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 3, 2009)

<big><big>Nintendo DS</big></big>
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Brain Age: Train Your Brain in Minutes a Day!
Diddy Kong Racing DS
Electroplankton
Elite Beat Agents
Kirby Canvas Curse
Kirby Squeak Squad
Kirby Super Star Ultra
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks
Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games
Mario Kart DS
Metroid Prime: Hunters
New Super Mario Bros.
Nintendo DS Browser
Nintendogs: Chihuahua & Friends
おいでよどぶつの森 (Oideyo Doubustu no Mori)
Pac-Pix
Pok


----------



## Callie (Dec 22, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yea cool stickers.
> 
> Wario Ware Touched
> Animal Crossing DS
> ...


Is Yoshi Touch & Go any good?

As for the topic, here's my list.

Catz (It was a gift and my cats bark sometimes   
:huh:	 )
Yoshi's Island DS
Warioware Touched!
Super Mario 64 DS
Sonic Rush
Rhythm Heaven
Pok


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Dec 23, 2009)

Ace Attorney
Ace Attorney: Justice for All
Ace Attorney: Trials & Tribulations
Apollo Justice
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Another Code: Two Memories (Trace Memory in NA)
Assassin's Creed: Altair's Chronicles
Super Mario 64 DS
New Super Mario Bros.
Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time
Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
Super Princess Peach
Kirby Canvas Curse
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Mario Kart DS
Brain Age
Brain Age 2
The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion. the Witch & the Wardrobe
The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian
Tetris DS
Nintendogs: Chihuahua
Pokemon Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks
Freshly-Picked Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland (Don't ask )
Mario Slam Basketball
Final Fantasy III
Final Fantasy IV
Resident Evil: Deadly Silence
Sonic Rush


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok, i've lost a few, thoose bolded i've lost:
Poke'mon Pearl
Poke'mon Platin (Basically platinum, just german version)
Poke'mon Platinum
Animal Crossing Wild World
Full Metal Alchemist: Dual Sympathy
Poke'mon Mystery Dungeon, Blue Rescue Team
*Advance Wars: Dual Strike *
Advance Wars: Dark Conflict
Super Mario 64 Ds
New Super Marios Bros.
*Mario Kart*
Bomberman
Zoo Tycoon
Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker *EDIT*

DSi Ware:
Dr Mario
Flipnote Hatena (Look up 'Yuki/Pyrozan') *EDIT
Animal Crossing Calculator *EDIT
Animal Crossing Alarm Clock *EDIT
Web Browser *EDIT
--
Thats it...I think...


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 23, 2009)

Uhm I think I forgot some but here it is:
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Pearl
Pokemon Platinium
Pokemon mystery dungeon explorers of darkness
Indiana Jones (wtf)
Pokemon ranger
Pokemon ranger shadows of almia
Super mario 64 DS
Mario and luigi partners in time
Garfields nightmare
Spyro shadows legacy
Drawn to life
Spogebob sqaurepants and friends united
Yoshi's Island DS

And some more i cant remember

Dsi ware:

mario Minis march again
Flipnote studio
Dsi Browser
Blue notebook


----------



## Yokie (Dec 23, 2009)

The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Pok


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 23, 2009)

Let's see here...

Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Brain Age
Final Fantasy III
Final Fantasy IV
Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars
Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
Mario Kart DS
Nintendogs: Dachshund and Friends 
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney ~ Justice for All
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney ~ Trials and Tribulations

I think that's everything. :] My dog ate my original Nintendogs.. Ironyyyy


----------



## merinda! (Dec 23, 2009)

AC:WW
New Sper Mario bros.
More brain training
Maria Party DS (Lost)
&& Nintendogs.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <big><big>Nintendo DS</big></big>
> Animal Crossing: Wild World
> Animal Crossing: Wild World
> Brain Age: Train Your Brain in Minutes a Day!
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2010)

Advance Wars: Days of Ruin
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia
Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin
Children of Mana
Chrono Trigger
Contra 4
Dementium: The Ward
Dragon Quest IV: Chapters of the Chosen
Dragon Quest V
Electroplankton
Elite Beat Agents
Final Fantasy Fables: Chocobo Tales
Final Fantasy Tactics A2: Grimoire of the Rift
Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon
Game & Watch Collection
Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars
Hotel Dusk: Room 215
Insecticide
Jake Hunter: Detective Story Memories of the Past
Kirby Canvas Curse
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Konami Classic Series: Arcade Hits
Legend of Zelda, The: Phantom Hourglass
Lifesigns: Surgical Unit
Magical Starsign
Mario Kart DS
Mario Party DS
Meteos
Metroid Prime Hunters
Miles Edgeworth: Ace Attorney Investigations
Moon
Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword
Nintendogs
New Super Mario Bros.
Pac-Pix
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Justice For All
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trials and Tribulations
Picross DS
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Pearl
Polarium
Professor Layton and the Curious Village
Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box
Retro Game Challenge
Scribblenauts
Scurge: Hive
Sonic Rush
Soul Bubbles
Star Fox Command
Super Mario 64 DS
Super Princess Peach
Trace Memory
Trauma Center: Under the Knife 2
Viewtiful Joe: Double Trouble
Warioware: Touched!
Yoshi


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 2, 2010)

Animal Crossing
Nintendo dogs: Lab
Zoo Keeper
Scribblenauts
Wizard Of Oz
Pokemon: Pearl
Brain Age


----------



## Dudy (Apr 12, 2010)

Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt
Super Mario 64 DS
Nintendogs
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Elite Beat Agents
Magical Starsign
Pokemon Heart Gold
Burnout Legends
Bleach DS
Drawn to Life
New Super Mario Bros. DS
Metroid Prime Hunters
Peggle: Dual Shot
Final Fantasy 4
Dragon Quest 4
Pokemon Pearl
Dragon Quest Heroes: Slime
Grand Theft Auto Chinatown Wars
Final Fantasy 3
Desktop Tower Defense
Henry Hats worth
Star wars Lego


----------



## AnimalCrossingGurrl (Apr 12, 2010)

The following;

Pokemon  Platinum Version

Animal Crossing Wild World

Nintendogs Best Friends

Pokemon Diamond Version

imagine animal doctor

Catz

 not  too many...


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 12, 2010)

None. I sold all mine.


----------



## Brainless (May 24, 2010)

Pokemon diamond
pokemon pearl
ACWW
Pokemon HeartGold
Pokemon SoulSilver 
Ragnarok
Bomberman story
Megaman
Mario party
Pokemon Explorers of sky


----------



## Yokie (May 24, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
> The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks
> Animal Crossing: Wild World
> Pok


----------



## pielover6 (May 24, 2010)

Pokemon Heartgold
Pokemon Diamond
Yoshi's Island DS
LoZ:ST
Nintendogs
AC:WW
NSMB
Mario Kart DS
Pokemon Platinum
LoZH
SM64DS
Mario&Luigi: Partners in Time
Heroes of Mana
Harvest Moon DS
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Echoes of Time
Spectrobes
FF4 DS
FF3 DS
Lego Indiana Jones
Harvest Moon DS Cute
Mario vs. Donkey Kong March of the Minis
Metroid Prime Pinball

DsiWare:
Dragon Quest Wars
Bomberman Blast
Flipnote Studio
Photo Dojo
Mario vs. Donkey Kong: The Minis March Again
Mighty Flip Champs
Pop+ Solo
Dr. Mario Express
Bird & Beans
Paper Airplane Chase
X-Scape
Touch Solitaire
Box Life
Starship Defense 


Updated list, got a few more DSiWare, still missing at least 5 games from the DS game list though.


----------



## Nixie (May 24, 2010)

The ones that I still use these days:
AC:WW
The Curious Village
Doubutsu no mori (AC:WW that was released in Japan)
Pandora's Box <333 (pokes at sig)
And a few more that I no longer use... :/

Others:
The internet browser thing
Flipnote studios (go search Nixie on it ;D)
AC clock
AC calculator
Picopict
Rythmik (or w/e it's called)
The bird and bombs thing (Yay for explosions!)
And 2 things I should have never bought:
The My sims camera >.<
And the electroplankton thing :X


----------



## Turbo Tails (Jun 22, 2010)

Nintendogs
Pokemon Pearl, Platnium, SoulSilver
Pokemon ranger 1 & 2
Sonic Rush (Stolen -.-)
Sonic rush adventure
Wild world
Code Lyoko (Aweful game -.-)
Zelda Spirit tracks
And flipnote studio


----------



## JCnator (Jun 22, 2010)

Here's all of my DS/DSiware games I got so far :

DS

- Super Mario 64 DS
- WarioWare Touched!
- Elite Beat Agents
- Animal Crossing: Wild World
- Yoshi's Island DS
- Nintendogs : Labrador
- Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt (Demo)
- Diddy Kong Racing DS
- Tetris DS
- Yoshi Touch & Go
- Mario Kart DS
- New Super Mario Bros.
- Game & Watch Collection (from Club Nintendo)
- Mario & Luigi : Partners in Time
- Mario & Luigi : Bowser's Inside Story
- Kirby Canvas Curse
- *WarioWare: D.I.Y.*

DSiWare

- Aura-Aura Climber
- Bird & Beans
- Castle of Magic
- Dark Void Zero
- Electroplankton: Luminarrow
- Flipnote Studio
- Mario vs. Donkey Kong: Minis March Again!
- Nintendo DSi Browser
- Photo Dojo
- Pop Island


----------



## Black Jack (Jun 27, 2010)

SoulSilver
GTA: Chinatown Wars
The World Ends with You


----------



## BlazingPhoenix (Jun 28, 2010)

mario and luigi bowsers inside strory
mario and luigi partners in time 
mario party DS
super mario 64 DS
mario kart DS
pokemon heart gold
pokemon soul silver
pokemon platinum
pokemon diamond
pokemon ranger shadows of almia
pokemon mystery dungeon explorers of time
pokemon mystery dungeon explorers of sky
zelda spirit tracks
kirby super star ultra animal crossing wild world
sonic rush adventure 
sonic chronicles TDB
crapy 5d game
crapy naruto game

im going to go trade most of my games in


----------



## DustyBentley (Jun 28, 2010)

Not many. I have to be in the mood for games for the most part and I mostly got my DS to play Animal Crossing.  My husband has a lot more that I'm forgetting here but I listed those of his that I can remember offhand...

Animal Crossing: Wild World
Brain Age
Super Mario DS
NEW Super Mario Bros
WarioWare Touch
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Elite Beat Agents
Professor Layton & the Curious Village
Pok


----------



## Catie (Jul 4, 2010)

My Sims
Brain Age
Imagine Fashion Designer
Imagine Teacher
Cooking Mama

eh,thats all I can remember.


----------



## 100 (Jul 6, 2010)

Animal Crossing Wild World
Mario Kart DS
Metroid Prime Hunters
Contact
Nintendogs: Dachshund and Friends
Spore: Creatures

Used to be more. I don't even have my DS anymore, my brother does. Those are just the games cases I still have in my room. -.-


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't sell my games back to whoever, lemme go through what I have gotten over the years..
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>DS Gaemin</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">- Super Mario 64 DS
- Mr. Driller Drill Spirits
- Kirby Canvas Curse
- Pac-Pix
- Polarium
- Yoshi Touch & Go
- Trauma Center Under The Knife
- Mario & Luigi Partners in Time
- Clubhouse Games
- Super Monkey Ball Touch & Roll (lol)
- Castlevania Portrait of Ruin
- Diddy Kong Racing DS
- Meteos
- Phoenix Wright
- Advance Wars Dual Strike
- Star Fox Command
- Nintendo DS Browser (lol)
- Yoshi's Island DS
- Tetris DS
- Kirby Super Star Ultra
- Mario Party DS
- Pokemon Heart Gold/Platinum/Diamond
- Animal Crossin WIld World
- Mario Kart DS
- Nintendogs
- New Super Mario Bros.
- Brain Age
- WarioWare: Touched!
and maybe a few more</div>

seems more than I remember, lol


----------



## Wolfmaster (Jul 8, 2010)

i'm pretty sure this is it for me...

Digimon World Dusk (SOOOO FUN)
Digimon World Dawn (JP)
Pokemon SS
Warioware DIY
100 Classic Books


----------



## Elijo (Nov 3, 2010)

Carnival Games
Imagine Girl Band
Lego Star Wars
My Baby Boy
Naruto Ninja Destiny
Nintendogs
Sonic Classlc Collection


----------



## Fillfall (Nov 3, 2010)

Ds games:
Super Mario 64 DS
New Super Mario Bros
Mario Kart DS
Mario and Luigi Partners In Time
Bowser's Inside Story
Yoshi's Island DS
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Pearl
Pokemon Platinium
Pokemon SoulSilver
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers Of Darkness
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers Of Sky
Pokemon Ranger
Pokemon Ranger Shadows Of Almia
Drawn To Life
Spongebob And Friends United...
Lego Indiana Jones
Guitar Hero World Tour
Guitar Hero On Tour
WallE

And some more...

DsiWare

Flipnote Studio
Dsi Web Browser
Crystal Monsters
Art Academy Year 1
Castle Of Magic
Photo Dojo
Mario vs. Donkey Kong Minis March Again!
myNotebook: Blue


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2011)

Animal Crossing: Wild World
Nintendo DS Browser
My Japanese Coach
Nintendog's: Chihuahua
Yoshi's Island DS
Drawn to Life
Metroid Prime Hunters
Spyro Shadow Legacy
Kirby Superstar Ultra
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks
New Super Mario Bros.
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky
Pokemon Pearl
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Platinum
Pokemon Ranger
Pokemon Ranger Shadows of Almia
Pokemon Ranger Guardian Signs
Pokemon HeartGold
Pokemon SoulSilver
Pokemon White.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a few new games, and I'm trying to get another, so I'll post right now.

AC:WW
AR (Action Replay. I use it sometimes on my Pokemon games.)
Pokemon:
Heart Gold
Diamond
Pearl
Ranger
R: Shadows of Almia
R: Guardian Signs
Blue mystery
Explorers/Time
Harvest Moon: Island of Happiness
Nintendogs: Lab & Chihuahua

Thinking of getting/waiting for a local seller with a fair price:
Mario Kart DS


----------



## Callie (Jan 17, 2011)

Spoiler: My game library












the blank one=Kirby Canvas Curse

+Pokemon Dash


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 23, 2011)

999: 9 Hours 9 Persons 9 Doors
Advance Wars: Days of Ruin
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Atari Greatest Hits: Volume 1
Bangai-o Spirits
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia
Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin
Children of Mana
Chrono Trigger
Contra 4
Dementium: The Ward
Disgaea DS
Dragon Quest IV: Chapters of the Chosen
Dragon Quest V: Hand of the Heavenly Bride
Dragon Quest Heroes: Rocket Slime
Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker
Electroplankton
Elite Beat Agents
Final Fantasy III
Final Fantasy IV
Final Fantasy Fables: Chocobo Tales
Final Fantasy Tactics A2: Grimoire of the Rift
Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon
Game & Watch Collection
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars
Hotel Dusk: Room 215
Insecticide
Ivy the Kiwi?
Jake Hunter: Detective Story Memories of the Past
Kirby Canvas Curse
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Konami Classic Series: Arcade Hits
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Lifesigns: Surgical Unit
Magical Starsign
Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
Mario & Luigi: Partners In Time
Mario Kart DS
Mario Party DS
Mega Man Zero Collection
Meteos
Metroid Prime Hunters
Miles Edgeworth: Ace Attorney Investigations
Moon
New Super Mario Bros.
Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword
Nintendogs
Pac-Pix
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Justice For All
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trials and Tribulations
Picross DS
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Pearl
Polarium
Populous
Professor Layton and the Curious Village
Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box
Professor Layton and the Unwound Future
Retro Game Challenge
Rhythm Heaven
Scribblenauts
Scurge: Hive
Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey
Sonic Classic Collection
Sonic Rush
Soul Bubbles
Space Invaders Extreme
Star Fox Command
Super Mario 64 DS
Suikoden: Tierkreis
Super Princess Peach
The Legend of Kage 2
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
The Legendary Starfy
The World Ends With You
Theresia
Trace Memory
Trauma Center: Under the Knife 2
Viewtiful Joe: Double Trouble
Warioware: Touched!
Yoshi’s Island DS
Yoshi’s Touch & Go


----------



## Liquefy (Jan 26, 2011)

I usually sell games after playing them.  The ones I've kept are:

Mario Kart DS
Oideyo Doubutsu no Mori
Animal Crossing: Wild World (North American)
Animal Crossing: Wild World (European)
Nolleooseyo Dongmurui Sup 
New Super Mario Bros.
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Pearl
My Japanese Coach
Chrono Trigger
Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times
Pokemon Platinum
Pokemon HeartGold
Pokemon SoulSilver
Bookworm
Picross DS

Games I own, but have not yet played:

Tongari Boushi to Mahou no Omise
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Professor Layton and the Unwound Future
The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
My Sims
My Sims Kingdom
Lost in Blue 2
My French Coach


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 30, 2011)

Bought a few new games...

999: 9 Hours 9 Persons 9 Doors
Advance Wars: Days of Ruin
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Atari Greatest Hits: Volume 1
Bangai-o Spirits
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia
Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin
Children of Mana
Chrono Trigger
Contra 4
Dementium: The Ward
Disgaea DS
Dragon Quest IV: Chapters of the Chosen
Dragon Quest V: Hand of the Heavenly Bride
Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies
Dragon Quest Heroes: Rocket Slime
Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker
Electroplankton
Elite Beat Agents
Final Fantasy III
Final Fantasy IV
Final Fantasy Fables: Chocobo Tales
Final Fantasy Tactics A2: Grimoire of the Rift
Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon
Game & Watch Collection
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Golden Sun: Dark Dawn
Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars
Hotel Dusk: Room 215
Insecticide
Ivy the Kiwi?
Jake Hunter: Detective Story Memories of the Past
Kirby Canvas Curse
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Konami Classic Series: Arcade Hits
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Lifesigns: Surgical Unit
Lunar Knights
Magical Starsign
Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
Mario & Luigi: Partners In Time
Mario Kart DS
Mario Party DS
Mega Man Zero Collection
Metal Slug 7  
Meteos
Metroid Prime Hunters
Miles Edgeworth: Ace Attorney Investigations
Moon
New Super Mario Bros.
Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword
Nintendogs
Pac-Pix
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Justice For All
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trials and Tribulations
Picross DS
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Pearl
Polarium
Populous
Professor Layton and the Curious Village
Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box
Professor Layton and the Unwound Future
Retro Game Challenge
Rhythm Heaven
Scribblenauts
Scurge: Hive
Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey
Sonic Classic Collection
Sonic Rush
Soul Bubbles
Space Invaders Extreme
Star Fox Command
Super Mario 64 DS
Suikoden: Tierkreis
Super Princess Peach
Tetris DS
The Legend of Kage 2
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
The Legendary Starfy
The World Ends With You
Theresia
Time Hollow
Trace Memory
Trauma Center: Under the Knife 2
Viewtiful Joe: Double Trouble
Warioware: Touched!
Yoshi’s Island DS
Yoshi’s Touch & Go


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 25, 2011)

Bunch of new pick-ups:

    999: 9 Hours 9 Persons 9 Doors
    Advance Wars: Days of Ruin
    Advance Wars: Dual Strike
    Animal Crossing: Wild World
    Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
    Atari Greatest Hits: Volume 1
    Bangai-o Spirits
    Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
    Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia
    Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin
    Children of Mana
    Chrono Trigger
    Contra 4
    Dementium: The Ward
    Disgaea DS
    Dragon Quest IV: Chapters of the Chosen
    Dragon Quest V: Hand of the Heavenly Bride
    Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
    Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies
    Dragon Quest Heroes: Rocket Slime
    Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker
    Electroplankton
    Elite Beat Agents
    Etrian Odyssey III: The Drowned City
    Final Fantasy III
    Final Fantasy IV
    Final Fantasy Fables: Chocobo Tales
    Final Fantasy Tactics A2: Grimoire of the Rift
    Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon
    Front Mission
    Game & Watch Collection
    Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
    Golden Sun: Dark Dawn
    Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars
    Hotel Dusk: Room 215
    Insecticide
    Ivy the Kiwi?
    Jake Hunter: Detective Story Memories of the Past
    Kirby Canvas Curse
    Kirby Super Star Ultra
    Konami Classic Series: Arcade Hits
    Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
    Lifesigns: Surgical Unit
    Lunar Knights
    Magical Starsign
    Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
    Mario & Luigi: Partners In Time
    Mario Kart DS
    Mario Party DS
    Mega Man Zero Collection
    Metal Slug 7
    Meteos
    Metroid Prime Hunters
    Miles Edgeworth: Ace Attorney Investigations
    Moon
    New International Track & Field
    New Super Mario Bros.
    Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword
    Nintendogs
    Okamiden
    Pac-Pix
    Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
    Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Justice For All
    Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trials and Tribulations
    Picross DS
    Pokemon Diamond
    Pokemon Pearl
    Polarium
    Populous
    Professor Layton and the Curious Village
    Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box
    Professor Layton and the Unwound Future
    Radiant Historia
    Retro Game Challenge
    Rhythm Heaven
    Scribblenauts
    Scurge: Hive
    Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey
    Sonic Classic Collection
    Sonic Rush
    Soul Bubbles
    Space Invaders Extreme
    Star Fox Command
    Super Mario 64 DS
    Suikoden: Tierkreis
    Super Princess Peach
    Tetris DS
    The Dark Spire
    The Legend of Kage 2
    The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
    The Legendary Starfy
    The World Ends With You
    Theresia
    Time Hollow
    Trace Memory
    Trauma Center: Under the Knife 2
    Viewtiful Joe: Double Trouble
    Warioware: Touched!
    Yoshi’s Island DS
    Yoshi’s Touch & Go


----------



## Nikita216 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Bulerias*, OMG you have all these cartridges? 0_0


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 27, 2011)

Nikita216 said:


> *Bulerias*, OMG you have all these cartridges? 0_0


 Apologies for the poor quality pic (DSi camera, can't find my actual digital camera):


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 29, 2011)

Bulerias said:


> Apologies for the poor quality pic (DSi camera, can't find my actual digital camera):


 
*jaw drops to ground*


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 29, 2011)

My games-
Advance Wars: Days of Ruin
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Bomberman
Brain Age
CrossworDS
Kirby Canvas Curse
Kirby Squeak Squad
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Mario Kart DS
Mario Party DS
Mario vs. Donkey Kong: March of the Minis
Metroid Prime Hunters First Hunt (Came with DS)
New Super Mario Bros.
Nintendogs: Dachshund & Friends
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon HeartGold
Pokemon Platinum
Scribblenauts
Star Fox Command
Super Mario 64 DS
Super Scribblenauts
WarioWare: Touched!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 5, 2011)

Animal Crossing Wild World
Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland
Super Mario 64 DS
Pok?mon Pearl
Pok?mon Diamond
Pok?mon Platinum
Pok?mon HeartGold
Pok?mon SoulSilver
Pok?mon Black
Pok?mon White
Mario Party DS
Mario Kart DS
Okamiden
New Super Mario Bros.
Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood
Harvest Moon DS
Harvest Moon Sunshine Islands
Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass
Legend of Zelda Spirit Tracks
Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies x2
Sonic Colours
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Reverie
Mario vs Donkey Kong 2: March of the Mini's

*Latest Additions*
Golden Sun: Dark Dawn
Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 5, 2011)

Bulerias said:


> Apologies for the poor quality pic (DSi camera, can't find my actual digital camera):


Wow, nice. That's even more than I have! I'll have to post a picture of my collection when I finish getting my new shelves put in.

By the way, what's up with the ones with the black labels? Are they Japanese or something? I have one Japanese DS game (Oideyo Dōbutsu no Mori), but I don't remember it having a black label.


----------



## Silently (Jul 5, 2011)

Animal Crossing: Wild World
Pokemon Diamond
MarioKart
Mario Party DS
Super Mario DS
Mario and Luigi Partners in Time
Legend of Zelda Spirit Tracks


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 5, 2011)

Okay, here's me and my boyfriend's collection of GameCube, Wii, Nintendo DS, and Nintendo 3DS games:







We're currently redoing our living room, and our TV's going to go in the middle there. :3


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol at that game being rejected from the shelves


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 6, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Lol at that game being rejected from the shelves


Poor Yoshi Touch & Go, being at the end of the alphabet isn't working out too well for it.


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2011)

so there in alpha order? Cool.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 6, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> so there in alpha order? Cool.


Of course! I'm an alphabetization freak. XD


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 6, 2011)

From Left to Right:
Nintendogs: Dalmatian & Friends
Nintendogs: Daschshund & Friends
Nintendogs: Labrador & Friends (My First EVER ds game!)
Nintendogs: Chihuahua & Friends
Zoo Tycoon DS
Zoo Tycoon DS 2
Tamagotchi: Corner Shop
Tamagotchi: Corner Shop 2
Tamagotchi: Corner Shop 3
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky
Pokemon Ranger
Pokemon Ranger: Shadows of Almia
Pokemon Ranger: Guardian Signs
Pokemon Link
Pokemon Dash
Sonic: Classic Collection
Pokemon Black
Pokemon Soulsilver
Pokemon Platinum
Pokemon Pearl
Drawn to Life
Drawn to Life: The Next Chapter
New Super Mario Bros.
Mario Kart DS
MySims
MySims Kingdom
SimCity DS
Harvest Moon DS
Cooking Mama
Cooking Mama 2
Animal Crossing Wild World (Lost the game card)

A Few extra ones in my draw in random order:
Dogz
Dogz 2 (US copy works on my DS)
The Sims 3
Spore: Creatures
Viva Pinata: Pocket Paradise
Mario Party DS
Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 15, 2011)

Nintendogs lab and friends
Sonny with a chance
Sims 2
Petz catz 2
Plants vs. Zombies
Zhu zhu pets
Legend of zelda phantom hourglass
Legend of zelda spirit tracks
Club penguin Herberts revenge
Club penguin elite force
Cooking mama
Fashion dogz
Style boutique
Hannah Montana music jam
High school musical 2
Kira kira pop princess
My sims
My sims agents
Cake mainia
Professor Luton and the courious village
Professor Layton and the diabolical box
Professor Layton and lost future
Nintendogs French bulldog and cats 3DS
Pilotwings resort 3DS


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 15, 2011)

Argh forgot my favourite cause it was in my ds animal crossing wide world


----------



## .IE. (Jul 18, 2011)

Not that much, within the last year I have chosen not to keep some, so my collection is a few.


----------



## .IE. (Jul 18, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Okay, here's me and my boyfriend's collection of GameCube, Wii, Nintendo DS, and Nintendo 3DS games:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow, that looks cool.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 22, 2011)

Here is my latest Nintendo DS Game Library (As of 22/10/2011)

1. Animal Crossing Wild World
2. Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland
3. Super Mario 64 DS
4. Pok?mon Pearl
5. Pok?mon Diamond
6. Pok?mon Platinum
7. Pok?mon HeartGold
8. Pok?mon SoulSilver
9. Pok?mon Black
10. Pok?mon White
11. Mario Party DS
12. Mario Kart DS
13. Okamiden
14. New Super Mario Bros.
15. Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood
16. Harvest Moon DS
17. Harvest Moon Sunshine Islands
18. Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass
19. Legend of Zelda Spirit Tracks
20. Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies
21. Sonic Colours
22. Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
23. Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars
24. Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Reverie
25. Mario vs Donkey Kong 2: March of the Mini's
26. Golden Sun: Dark Dawn
27. Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days
28. Final Fantasy III
29. Super Princess Peach
30. Super Scribblenauts
31. Scribblenauts
32. Solatorobo: Red the Hunter
33. Heroes of Mana
34. Children of Mana


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 22, 2011)

Haha wow you have quite a lot of games Jason =D

I recently got rid of over half of mine but here's whats left :S

1. Pokemon Platinum
2. SimAnimals
3. Spore creatures
4. Pokemon HeartGold
5. Pokemon mystery Dungeon Explorers of the sky
6. Harvest Moon Grand Bazaar
7. Animal Crossing Wild World
8. Super Mario DS
9. Lost in blue 2
10. Brain Age2
11. WarioWare Touched
12. Pokemon Black
13. The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3ds

Yeah I have a few pokemon games....I doubt I'll grow tired of pokemon. I just got rid of my Electroplankton game, its a very interesting musical experience for anyone interested. Although it may be hard to get your hands on the game.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 22, 2011)

Kaiaa said:


> Haha wow you have quite a lot of games Jason =D


Thanks Kaiaa, I have 2 Nintendo 3DS games as well but I put them into the Nintendo 3DS category instead of Nintendo DS.

It's not that hard to find as I have just seen Electroplankton for ?7.39 + ?2.03 delivery.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 22, 2011)

> It's not that hard to find as I have just seen Electroplankton for ?7.39 + ?2.03 delivery.



Oh nice =D it actually took me quite a long time to get a hold of it lol Ugh and I paid 15 bucks for mine, used.


----------



## Cottonball (Dec 30, 2011)

3DS Nintendogs + cats French Bulldog.
Pushmo
Pac man


----------



## Box9Missingo (Mar 5, 2012)

1. Mario Kart DS
2. Golden Sun Dark Dawn 
3. Animal Crossing: Wild World
4. Pokemon Diamond
5. Pokemon Black
6. Pokemon White
7. Pokemon Soul Silver
8. New Super Mario Bros
9. Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword
10. Tetris DS
11. Brain Age
12. Digimon World: Dawn
13. Super Mario 64 DS
14. Nintendogs

and too many more to remember ...


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 10, 2012)

Mario Kart DS
New Super Mario Bros
Mario Party DS
Animal Crossing Wild World
Nintendogs
Pokemon Soul Silver, White and Pearl
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Sky
Dragon Quest IX
All professor layton games

these are only the ones i play on a regular basis


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 2, 2012)

Here are my games

*3DS*
Nintendogs+cats: Golden Retriever
Resident Evil: Mercenaries
Resident Evil: Revelations
Legend of Zelda: OoT (Lost)
Mario Kart 7 (lost)


*DS*

Metroid: Prime Hunters
_*Animal Crossing: Wild World*_
Diddy Kong Racing
New Super Mario Bros
Nintendogs: Dalmatian
Mario Kart DS
Lego Star Wars: II
Lego Star Wars: III
Lego Star Wars: Complete  Saga

EDIT:


*EDIT*

*3DS and DSi eShop*
VVVVVV
Pushmo
Photo Dojo
Swapnote
Flipnote
Mario SNES
Colors 3D
Zelda: Four Swords
Mario Clock


----------



## Michelle (Jul 2, 2012)

For the DS, I have:
1. Professor Layton and the Unwound Future
2. Pokemon Black Version
3. Nintendogs: Chihuahua and Friends
4. Diddy Kong Racing
5. Brain Age 2
6. Harvest Moon DS
7. Rune Factory: A Fantasy Harvest Moon
8. Drawn to Life
9. New Super Mario Bros.
10. Mario Kart DS
11. Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time
12. Yoshi's Island DS
13. Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
14. Pokemon Diamond Version
15. Animal Crossing: Wild World


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 6, 2012)

animal crossing wild world
build a bear workshop welcome to hugsville
lego batman the video game
starfy the legandary starfish
new super mario bros
kung fu panda
mario and luigi bowsers inside story
kirby mass attack

i might have missed 1 there


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 6, 2012)

My Collection has been updated.
I have added the newer games in *Bold*

1. Animal Crossing Wild World
2. Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland
3. Super Mario 64 DS
4. Pok?mon Pearl
5. Pok?mon Diamond
6. Pok?mon Platinum
7. Pok?mon HeartGold
8. Pok?mon SoulSilver
9. Pok?mon Black
10. Pok?mon White
11. Mario Party DS
12. Mario Kart DS
13. Okamiden
14. New Super Mario Bros.
15. Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood
16. Harvest Moon DS
17. Harvest Moon Sunshine Islands
18. Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass
19. Legend of Zelda Spirit Tracks
20. Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies
21. Sonic Colours
22. Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
23. Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars
24. Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Reverie
25. Mario vs Donkey Kong 2: March of the Mini's
26. Golden Sun: Dark Dawn
27. Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days
28. Final Fantasy III
29. Super Princess Peach
30. Super Scribblenauts
31. Scribblenauts
32. Solatorobo: Red the Hunter
33. Heroes of Mana
34. Children of Mana
*35. Kirby Mass Attack
36. Yoshi’s Island
37. Dragon Quest Monsters - Joker 2
38. Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time
39. Chrono Trigger
40. Dragon Quest V: Hand of the Heavenly Bride
41. Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team
42. Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Explorer’s of Darkness
43. Mario vs Donkey Kong: Miniland Mayhem
44. Kirby: Mouse Attack
45. Pok?mon Conquest*


----------



## Gwoop (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm most likely going to end up missing some, but off the top of my head:
1. Animal Crossing: Wild World
2. Enchanted Folk and the School of Wizardry (Basically AC mixed with Harry Potter. It's quite lovely.)
3. Pok?mon Pearl
4. Pok?mon Platinum
5. Pok?mon Soul Silver
6. Pok?mon Black
7. Pok?mon Ranger trilogy (To be honest, I really only liked the first.)
8. Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Time
9. The World Ends With You
10. Children of Mana
11. Harvest Moon DS (Because the girl version never made it to here.)
12. Harvest Moon Island of Happiness
13. Mario Kart
14. Madagascar 2? (I haven't any idea which Madagascar movie it's based off since I haven't seen them.)
15. Rhythm Paradise
16. Guitar Hero on Tour
17. Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass
18. Legend of Zelda Spirit Tracks
19. Sonic Rush
20. Sonic Rush 2
21. Sonic Collection (The one that has Sonic 1, 2 and 3.)
22. Sonic Colours
23. MySims
24. MySims Agents
25. MySims Kingdom
26. Hotel Dusk: Room 215
27. Dragon Quest IV: Sentinels of the Starry Skies
28. Professor Layton and the Curious Village
29. Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box
30. Nintendogs
31. Yoshi Touch and Go
32. Super Monkey Ball: Touch and Roll
33. Art Academy
34. Tamagotchi Corner Shop 1
35. Mario and Sonic at the Beijing Olympic Games
36. Spore
37. Rayman
38. Disgaea
39. Rhapsody: A Musical Adventure (I HATE it. Oh my.)
40. Contact (Probably my favourite game ever apart from AC.)
41. Scribblenauts

I only had a GBA SP and DS growing up, and I kinda favoured my DS since my GBA only ever had five games.


----------



## flabbergasted (Aug 7, 2012)

Animal Crossing: Wild World
New Super Mario Bros.
Brain Age
Flash Focus
Electroplankton
Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks
Professor Layton and the Curious Village
Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box
Scribblenauts

I have some 3DS games too, Super Mario 3D Land, Mario Kart 7, and Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D


----------



## Ryujinn (Aug 15, 2012)

Mario Kart DS
Super Mario 64 DS
Animal Crossing Wild World
GTA Chinatown Wars
Mario and Donkey Kong Miniland Mayhem
Dragon Quest IX Sentinels of Starry Skies- second best DQ ever in my opinion
Sonic Chronicles- Also a great RPG
Sonic Rush Adventure
Super Monkey Ball Touch an Roll + Giant Banana!
Pokemon SoulSilver Version

And I think that's it. The console has a pretty diverse library and the first party games are first class.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 15, 2012)

My Complete DS/3DS Game Collection:

*Nintendo DS*

1. Animal Crossing Wild World
2. Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland
3. Super Mario 64 DS
4. Pok?mon Pearl
5. Pok?mon Diamond
6. Pok?mon Platinum
7. Pok?mon HeartGold
8. Pok?mon SoulSilver
9. Pok?mon Black
10. Pok?mon White
11. Mario Party DS
12. Mario Kart DS
13. Okamiden
14. New Super Mario Bros.
15. Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood
16. Harvest Moon DS
17. Harvest Moon Sunshine Islands
18. Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass
19. Legend of Zelda Spirit Tracks
20. Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies
21. Sonic Colours
22. Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
23. Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars
24. Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Reverie
25. Mario vs Donkey Kong 2: March of the Mini's
26. Golden Sun: Dark Dawn
27. Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days
28. Final Fantasy III
29. Super Princess Peach
30. Super Scribblenauts
31. Scribblenauts
32. Solatorobo: Red the Hunter
33. Heroes of Mana
34. Children of Mana
35. Kirby Mass Attack
36. Yoshi’s Island
37. Dragon Quest Monsters - Joker 2
38. Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time
39. Chrono Trigger
40. Dragon Quest V: Hand of the Heavenly Bride
41. Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team
42. Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Explorer’s of Darkness
43. Mario vs Donkey Kong: Miniland Mayhem
44. Kirby: Mouse Attack
45. Pok?mon Conquest

*Nintendo 3DS*

1. Super Street Fighter IV: 3D Edition
2. Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D
3. Super Mario 3D Land
4. Sonic Generations
5. Mario Kart 7
6. The Sims 3
7. Super Pok?mon Rumble
8. Kid Icarus: Uprising
9. Mario Tennis Open
*Coming Soon... New Super Mario Bros. 2*


----------



## joviae (Oct 14, 2012)

*9 Hours/9 Persons/9 Doors
Animal Crossing Wild World*
Brain Age
Brain Age 2
Cake Mania 2
*Chrono Trigger
Dragon Quest IV*
Drawn to Life: The Next Chapter
Final Fantasy III
*Harvest Moon: Grand Bazaar
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass*
The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks
Lego Harry Potter Years 1-4
Lego Indiana Jones: The Original Adventures
Lego Star Wars: The Original Trilogy
Magician's Quest Mysterious Times
*Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story*
My Sims Kingdom
Mystery Case Files : MillionHeir
Mystery P.I.: Portrait of a Thief
New Super Mario Bros
Nintendogs (whichever one has the Golden Retriever)
Plants vs Zombies
*Pokemon Soul Silver
Professor Layton and the Curious Village
Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box
Professor Layton and the Unwound Future
Professor Layton and the Spector's Flute*
Scribblenauts
The Sims 2 and 3
*Super Mario 64 DS*
The Wizard of Oz: Beyond the Yellow Brick Road

Some are gems, some are stinkers. I've bolded my faves.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 19, 2012)

Let me just glance over and see what I have over there. In no particular order (except the order they're in on my shelf):

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Bleach: The Blade of Fate
Summon Night Twin Age
Catz
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Soul Silver
Pokemon Black
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness
Pokemon Conquest
Digimon World Dawn
Digimon World Dusk
Mario Party DS
Harvest Moon DS Cute
Chrono Trigger
Magician's Quest Mysterious Times
Legacy of Ys: Books I & II


----------



## demoness (Oct 20, 2012)

Final Fantasy 4 Heroes of Light 
Megaman ZX
Megaman ZX: Advent
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Pearl
Pokemon Platinum 
Pokemon Heartgold
Pokemon SoulSilver
Pokemon White 
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of the Sky
Digimon World Dusk
Magician's Quest Mysterious Times
AC Wild World 
LOZ Spirit Tracks 
Super Mario 64 DS
Yoshi Touch 'N Go


----------

